# Prepping / Emergency Preparedness > General Emergency Preparedness >  This would be nice to have

## rebel

I'd like to build one of these for an emergency power supply.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GGJsV...eature=related

----------


## Justin Case

Thats cool, but what kind of camping would require such power ?

----------


## Rick

I could see some place like a cabin or retreat that's off grid and not used a lot. Lot's of money invested in that guy. I wonder where the break even point would be on cost vs. savings.

----------


## rebel

Yikes!  I didn't know the component costs were so high.  Well, there went that idea.

----------

